# Where have all the slotheads gone?



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Things seem slow around here lately. Heck, things seem slow _everywhere _on the slot car planet these days. Where has everyone gone?


I've had it with slot cars, video games and online poker are much more fun.
I'd rather watch other people having fun on TV instead of having fun myself.
I'm waiting for the next release of Tom Lowe slot cars. My whole world revolves around Tom.
I'm too busy doing other things, like mowing the grass and cleaning my nails.
The sun is shining and I've left the basement.
I'm busy saving the whales and solving world hunger.
Global warming.
The little voice in my head is telling me to do other things, strange other things that I can't talk about, especially since the abduction, and the probe.
Slot car people scare me. Especially prolific posters.
What's the big deal? It's just another lull in the action. I'm planning to jump back in again real soon.


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey AFX, Everyone , like me , is waiting for the new AW/Round2 cars.......But , don't hold your breath... With all the talk about people going to China, & boats coming from there, you would think with all the money involved, they could afford a camera to take pictures of all these cars . I'd like to see what the Torino, AMX, & Cougar looks like all jacked up ready for the flood sitting on top of a stiffer chassis JL...........Thank goodness for Dash, MEV, BRP, & RRR..........THEY, continue to keep my interest high.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

3, 4, 5, and 10, among other things

:wave:

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

mostly 4 for me. and a new house means all new crap to fix up.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

4,5,3 & 10.  rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm into Indy Bodies and studying early F1/F2 and Grand Prix for future projects. Also I am very close to buying a color laser for decals as I am getting tired of having to clear coat the inkjet ones and guesing at when the have enough clear coat on them  May also get around to seeing if the alps printer in the closet will do wjhat I want.

I will be holding an Indy mail-in race at the end of June and will have two more mail in races this year for sure. A Camaro Bash in the fall and the Veterans Day Vintage Trans AM.

I also want to hold a Super Modified/Late Model and Lemans Car race but don't see where I will be able to slip them in this year.

For now modeling Indy cars has become my passion for standard TJET chassis and slim-lines.

Due to the larger scale of the Indys almost 1/43rd I need to start finding some new infield buildings and people for sceanary. I need to get up to the hobby shop and see what the have in O scale.

I have noticed that the HO volume is down and it is not just because of the weather. Take a look at HOWORLD numbers and overall the are off from the peak a couple of years ago. And if you took away the complaints about eBay! 







, paypal and shady dealers the would be a lot lower.

But hey I am still having fun

Roger Corrie

Roger Corrie


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm having fun too Roger.......I intend to enter your Indy race with 2 cars..One of them is the body I bought from you a while back ( It turned out GREAT!) the other is my slimline I have to get a body for (Its FAST!).......So I for one am having fun with T-jets & all the great parts that are available ........Tom O.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ogarfield said:


> . I'd like to see what the Torino, AMX, & Cougar looks like all jacked up ready for the flood sitting on top of a stiffer chassis JL...........


 :jest:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm in good company...3,4,5,and 10. Plus with the waiting on Tom Lowe, I have been spending my money on 1/32 cars and building wood tracks... pics to follow.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

3, 4, 5, 10 and getting ready for the summer with the kids. I've been real busy with vacation plans to Outer Banks and a Jersey Shore trip for a family re-union. ( Oh yeah, been at the doctors a lot lately as my son broke his collarbone riding his dirt bike. ) The bright side is now I have a willing slotter for a few weeks while he's confined to light duty endeavors. :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I have been on ebay trying to win some cars, buildings and scenery. I have drawn about 20 track layouts and still can't decide what to build with the 2 super international sets I'm saving for. I am still looking for people around home with tracks to race with. I guess this newbee will just have to wait untill I can get my own track.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

#7 is my excuse for everything these days. Our racing season is over until October and I had to take my track down to do some remodeling. Hoping to get a garage built so I can have a permanent track.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

4, 8, and 10 for me.......


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Soooo,,,, I guess that makes me the only one that's ... ummm, in category #8........... 

Too bad that little voice signs my paycheck.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*11*

Gone Fishin'


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

Who told you about the probe?? I swore not to say anything about it. Expect a visit from the MIB.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Where to start, well everyone around my neck of the woods but 3 of us have lost interest in slot cars. I got tired of holding races and having 2 people show up. So I found something else to do. 
HO Scale Trains. I built a 6' X 8' foot layout in my basement. The 4' X 16' Four Lane oval at the hobby store will be making the trip home soon and may or maynot keep the slot track. It might become the expansion of the HO Train layout. I filled out a membership application to the Elkhart Model Railroad Club. www.trainweb.org/ew These guys have been a club since 1950 and seem to have their act together. 24' X 45' HO layout and a 10' X 14' N scale layout. They even sponser their own Train Show/Sale.
I got married on May 20th. My daughter got married a week later. May was a darn busy month. 
I lurk here from time to time and make a post or two. I still like the slots, but it's been very discouraging around here. I'm looking forward to the fall Midwest Slot Show and seeing the new stuff from Lenny and Round 2.
Summertime is always a slow time for slotcars and Model Railroading. So many things to do outside. Did you know that rain and warm weather makes that darn grass grow. :freak: Randy.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have been on the road, still am actually. But I found a few bargins. In Kentucy I got a revamatic speedway with everything but the cars including instructions sheets, he paper pit unused and a brand new revmatic grand stand for 5 bucks. In Illinois I bought a box of stuff including a mint Pink Sand Buggy, White Cobra , Painted charger, The purple sand buggy type car ( Sorry not a tjet genius.) a couple of old tyco S I have never seen before a Tjet Brabham and Mclearn. Mint yellow Tyco Mclearn lemans car plus a AFX dignostic center, scale and what ever the heck the third one was ( got all 3 one still in box) and a Hotwheels case full of tyco wiper chqassis and parts all for 50 bucks...One thing he did have that I passed up on and am still kicking myself is a translucent blue Cobra and a love van he wanted 85 for both and I know I should have snagged them both where in near mint the Cobra still had all its decals and no bumper wear, I was scared I wiould drive it to death LOL.. will post pics when I get home of the haul and any other treasures I find on the way, sitting waiting for my car to be fixed ( broke the overflow bottle how a rockgot in there is beyond me....)

Pardon the messy message new laptop and I have enough trouble typing on the old one lol...

Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Whoa Randy and Dave, you guys have been busy!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Not much slot car racing in my group lately. Everyone has been working too much overtime.

I've been rebuilding my garage all Spring. Almost finished. Rewired. Insulated, drywalled, taped, plastered, painted, painted all ceiling beams, ran all new fast-start lights, all new grooved mats for the floors, diamond plate baseboards and switch plates, cased the windows, plywood cabinet system with Maple finish. It's going to be nicer than my kitchen.  It will look like a shop on TV when it's done. :thumbsup:

In between that I had my headers on my '67 Camaro HTC coated and gave the engine compartment and bottom a good detailing before putting it all back together. Then I roasted my tires all the way down the block to let the neighbors know it's running again. :tongue: 

For more slot car and general race talk activity:
http://planetofspeed.net/BBS/

Been pretty active.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Great post, Coach!

An excellent haul! And at such a great price to boot! 
I envy your good fortune! 
Yes you were bonkers to pass on the Tyco bus—Please tell the wife to knock you in the head- from all of us! Twice! :drunk: 

And the laptop has made a diff’!  

My reply to Afxtoo’s query:

I have health issues which I’m progressing with—that’s taken up a lot of my time (see #8  ). 
The rest of the time I’ve been tending to my 1/1 fleet and adding to it (Gulp!). This is the time I get most job-work done (digging and hauling), so I must take advantage of it.

With slots, I too have been very fortunate to get several cars over the past few months from the very best place to get them—right here.

Thanks so much to all the great mems’ and the friendships I’ve developed with them over the term. You know who you are-


Cheers..


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

AFX too- I have been very busy including slot related activity. Maybe I got bored of the Paypal, Ebay slamming. So I have been a bit quiet on the board. Anyway, I have started working on a different configuration of my track. I will be adding a mountain with two tunnels passing under.

I have purchased a lot of "junkyard" t-jet stuff and am in the process of refurbing or customizing. I received a bunch of sets of aluminum wheels from Roger Corrie so I have been going back to the cars that I shaved the old t-jet hubs down to fitt inside the wheel wells. These wheels are perfect for cars like Green Hornet, Torino, XL 500 and Riveria to name a few.

Also, Dean (Montoya on this BB) has magnet bar replacements for Tomy Turbos. I bought a bunch and they fit perfect. You then put in 1/32 neo magnet discs and these cars fly. It is designed for the magnets to be flush with the bottom of the chassis so the magnets ride at just the right level. It makes these cars fast and smooth! They are inexpensive and Dean ships quick so I highly recommend them.

I purchased several formula Super G+ cars so I have been changing out the wheel sets.

Lots of projects - I still need to do the wall display for my cars this summer.

Jim


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang :wave: 
Numbers 8 and 10 apply. Summer is a busy time for me going to Good Guys shows, The Hot Rod Power Tour (only ran the first 2 stages, but we did have a "door HO track" in the back ), and workin on our "fleet" of slotcar
"transporters", aka 1:1 cars, see photo below. Also, some health ":issues" keep showin up, must have been the abduction and (egad) the probe. Were still playin with the fun little cars, when time permits, but we havent had much time lately.

Best Regards from *Sunny & HOT* Daytona Beach....
Larry









1992 Impala SS Wagon
410 C.I. small block TBI Engine, with lots of "goodies"
17" Eagle polished Torque Thrust wheels
VFN WS6-low/wide version hood w/ functional Ram Air 
Sprint Drop Springs 3"
Baer Drilled & Vented Rotors
Rear Disc Brakes
GM Performance Calipers all around
Kumho Ecsta 17' Tires
Paint & Interior in process....


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> AFX too- I have been very busy including slot related activity. Maybe I got bored of the Paypal,<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
> <img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> slamming. So I have been a bit quiet on the board. Anyway, I have started working on a different configuration of my track. I will be adding a mountain with two tunnels passing under.
> 
> I have purchased a lot of "junkyard" t-jet stuff and am in the process of refurbing or customizing. I received a bunch of sets of aluminum wheels from Roger Corrie so I have been going back to the cars that I shaved the old t-jet hubs down to fitt inside the wheel wells. These wheels are perfect for cars like Green Hornet, Torino, XL 500 and Riveria to name a few.
> ...


Glad the magnets worked so well for you mate. I knew ScaleAuto missed a trick when they did not make the SRT magnets flush.

I have been talking with Tom Lowe and trying to build up eahorc.com but also six months doing up the house. I now have a 40'' TV to keep me off my slot track (which in any case lives behind a sofa)


-Dean


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang :wave:
> Numbers 8 and 10 apply. Summer is a busy time for me going to Good Guys shows, The Hot Rod Power Tour (only ran the first 2 stages, but we did have a "door HO track" in the back ), and workin on our "fleet" of slotcar
> "transporters", aka 1:1 cars, see photo below. Also, some health ":issues" keep showin up, must have been the abduction and (egad) the probe. Were still playin with the fun little cars, when time permits, but we havent had much time lately.
> 
> ...


 w00t! Hey Larry, sweet ride! Here's my driver:










It's a '92, so it has a TBI 350, not the '94-'96 TPI... oh well. I get on the Impala SS board sometimes, they have a wagon-specific section and I love to see what guys like you do to these wagons. Maybe someday when the kids are in college, I'll take on a project like that, squeeze a Buick 455 in this thing... but considering the youngest kid is 2, it might be a while... 


--rick


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Rick :wave: 
Sweet ride! You have great taste in vehicles. :thumbsup: Heres my wifes '91 _*GS*_ Roadmonster Wagon. The wheels have been changed (they were Boyds, and she didnt like them) to polished American Torque Thrust II's. this was right after we got it. I'll post a current pic as soon as the "hurricane" passes thru here this week. Can ya guess where its parked? :tongue: 








The easiest way to make your wagon "stand out" is to;
1, Tint the windows, as dark as legal
2, Wheels
You wont believe the change in the look of your wagon. Love that color on yours, DCM isnt it? Your looks great! If ya need any info about mods to your " slotcar transporter" email me or PM me off list.

Larry


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Holy cow, those are some nice looking wagons. Two and a half tons of Detroit iron.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi AFXToo :wave: 
Thanks for the kind words. I'll post a pic of the track we have in the back at Car Shows, Cruise Ins, and even on the Hot Rod Magazine Power Tour. Did ya figure out where my wife's White/Woody GS Roadmaster wagon is parked?


Larry


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Rick :wave:
> Sweet ride! You have great taste in vehicles. :thumbsup: Heres my wifes '91 _*GS*_ Roadmonster Wagon. The wheels have been changed (they were Boyds, and she didnt like them) to polished American Torque Thrust II's. this was right after we got it. I'll post a current pic as soon as the "hurricane" passes thru here this week. Can ya guess where its parked? :tongue:
> 
> 
> ...


is that, like, ON the track at Daytona?!? Jeeeeeez...

I dunno if you'd call mine DCM... if you sat it next to a true DCM SS you'd see that the SS is a lot deeper... think it has more red or purple or sparkle or something in it. More like just Burgundy Metallic. Mods? Heh. What can I do to TBI on the cheap? 

so you bring a door track to 1:1 events? that is WAY cool... I was thinking about making a little figure 8 with an intersection to bring to local cruise-ins... I once set up a weensy little oval on the hood of my '65 Impala at a cruise-in and it got whole bunches of attention...


--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Larry, where the car was sitting is pretty obvious. But what a backdrop to frame up your picture! I hope you got to do a couple of hot laps. I agree that those wheels really do make a difference. I can't believe you got to change the wheels from one aftermarket type to another. The last thing my wife allowed me to add to her vehicle were $12 hub caps (the whole set was 12 bucks!) from Wal-Mart after she lost two of the originals. But I have to say, they were some mighty fine looking $12 hub caps and really dressed up the old minivan. Pimp'n the ride for less than $20 at Wal-Mart. Woo hoo!


----------

